# Flounder limits in 30mph winds, fun gigging with kids



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/28/2017*
I had the Stephanie S. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were bad, with SE wind at 25mph gusting to 35mph and very high tide levels. After a choppy boat ride out, we found lots of dirty water along the protected shorelines. After the first hour, we only had 1 fish onboard, and I decided to make a move into the back lakes. The water clarity was much better in the back lakes, and we found some tightly bunched schools of flounder holding near smaller drains in the far reaches of the lakes. After things played out in the lakes, we finished up our limit on the outside beach, finding the last 4 fish on hard sand and shell bottom. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 12:45pm (4 hours of gigging). This group had tons of fun gigging fish tonight in very poor conditions, and are already planning their next trip, hopefully with lighter winds!!

*4/26/2017*
I had the night off tonight, so I decided to take my girlfriend and the neighbor with her 5 year old daughter Hollis for their first gigging trip. Conditions were nice, with North wind at 5mph, and high tide levels. The gusty West winds most of the day had water clarity remaining poor in most areas. After moving around a few times, we found some marginal clarity water that was holding flounder on sand and oyster shell bottom. Just as soon as we got on some good action, the cold front hit at 10:45pm, with North winds gusting to 30mph. I decided to head in immediately, before things got too rough on the open bay. Hollis (5 years old) gigged several flounder tonight, including the biggest at 19". We ended with 7 flounder before the cold front, and they had lots of fun on their first flounder gigging adventure.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*May: 1-4, 6-9, 14, 15, 17, 22-24, 29*

I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked. Just call and ask...

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Slow trip tonight - post cold front*

*4/30/2017*
I had the Winston group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with ESE winds at 5-10mph and very high tide. Water clarity was poor early, but improved quickly with the light winds. With high pressure overhead and hard falling tides, the fish were few and far between. We covered a ton of ground, only finding a couple fish here and there. There was absolutely no pattern to the fish tonight, and there was very little life present on the flats. We hit 8 different areas tonight, with our best stop producing only 4 flounder. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 12:45pm (4 hours of gigging). The action should improve in the next few days, as the return of higher winds and more seasonal weather push the fish back to their normal areas...

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 1-4, 7-9, 14, 15, 17, 22-24, 29*

I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked. Just call and ask...

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

